# Trip to the E-Vet



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Keeping positive thoughts for you and Liberty. I hope it is just the fact that she missed her thyroid pill...that would be a simple fix.
<<HUGS>>


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I will be saying many prayers for you and Liberty.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Prayers for Liberty that it isn't hemangio (as I'm living that nightmare now).


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Oh Mary, I'm so sorry. Thinking good thoughts for you and sweet Liberty. Hope she is back to playing bitey face with Tracer soon!!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Thinking good thoughts for Liberty!!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

You and Liberty will be in my thoughts and prayers. Sending good mojo for tomorrows vet visit.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I will keep lots of positive thoughts and prayers for Miss Liberty. And the pups will keep their paws crossed.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Sending tons of good thoughts your way for the ultrasound tomorrow... update us when you can!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Oh no, I'm so sorry....keep us posted. You are in my prayers and thoughts.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sending good thoughts & prayers.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh no, I will pray that she is okay!
I'm a bit surprised they sent her on the way, that sure sounds like splenic torsion, which is a medical emergency.
Saying many many prayers for you.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

ah, I see you're on the forum right now...how is Liberty this morning???


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm so sorry you and other members are going through this with their dogs. All my best..


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Sending good thoughts your and Liberty's way for some good news today...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Liberty*

Praying for Liberty and you.


----------



## Feldenak (May 8, 2011)

Thinking good thoughts for you and Liberty.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Sending good thoughts and prayers for Liberty...please let us know what the vet says.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Prayers for Liberty and you. You're in my thoughts.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Thinking of you and Liberty this morning....


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Hopefully everything turns out alright. Keep us posted!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Bumping up for Liberty!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Sending prayers for you and Liberty!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Just checking in to see if we have any new information on Liberty. Keeping you both in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh man, so scary. I hope Liberty is OK and that you can check in soon.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Checking for word on Liberty and thinking of her....


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks all....seriously, it means a lot...
My vet doesn't have ultrasound....there are a couple of practices up here that do...one is _significanlty_ better at diagnosing metastasized tumors (having the equipment doenst mean jack if you dont diagnose well)... 
However they dont have any opening until next week....they have been hit with Emergencies and are a small practice...

Given the reality of 8 year old Goldens and hemangio... Ive decided to take her to Portland. I can get the ultrasound AND have the evaluation/advice of terrific diagnosticians. If it is not hemangio then there is something else going on that needs to be ferreted out...
Unfortunately the soonest I can get in there is Friday...they are getting slammed with Emergencies as well...

Liberty is a bit more comfortable then she was last night (and this morning)...when we returned from the vet, she was actually looking for something to eat... she ate VERY slowly and I stopped her at 1/2 cup. She is drinking peeing and pooping...The pacing has stopped, as has the panting...
So I feel reasonably comfortable waiting until Friday.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm glad she is feeling some better. Friday will take forever to get here. Liberty still in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Been thinking of you, sure hope it isn't hemangio, portland sounds like a good idea.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am continueing to pray for liberty. Thank goodness you found someone good to take her this week.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Continuing to keep you in my thoughts. Thanks for the update. glad you found a place to take Liberty that you are comfortable with...so scary!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Keeping Liberty in my thoughts.......hoping she remains comfortable until Friday.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I will be praying for good news on Friday. I'm sorry this will mean more worry time, but it sounds like it's best for Liberty to go to Portland. I hope she continues to rally. Back in 2004 with our first hemangio dog, we ended up waiting a week (due to July 4 holiday and the internist's vacation) from first symptoms (July 01) to the sonogram, then another week for the splenectomy. It was agony, but he began to feel better during the time and that helped so much with the anxious feelings. His regular vet advised me to check his gums for paleness and to take his rectal temp twice a day and if anything was off I was to call her at home. 

I'll check your thread often for updates. :crossfing


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Hugs and prayers to you.... good karma...


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Just now seeing this thread and I'm so sorry that you're going through this with your sweet Liberty. I'm going to light a candle for Liberty and will keep you both in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Sending good thoughts and prayes for Liberty i know the waiting is the worst,


----------



## Eleanor's Mom (Nov 6, 2009)

Thinking of you and Libby.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Liberty*

Praying for Liberty and you.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am just seeing this too. I will be keeping you and Liberty in my thoughts. I hate the waiting!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Thoughts and prayers continue for good news on Friday.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm just seeing this too and sending prayers. Glad she is bit more comfortable, hope she is still hanging in there ok:crossfing. Just throwing it out there, but this E-vet in Lewiston saved Tucker's life in the middle of the night when his lungs collapsed. I have no idea if they have an ultrasound or a vet proficient with it though. They are a bit closer than Portland if need be. They are only open at night during the week 5pm-8am but 24hrs on Sat&Sun.

Animal Emergency Clinic of Mid-Maine 

207-777-1110


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I am just seeing this...I am glad she seems to be a bit better. The waiting is always the worst...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

FWIW, my Toby had a mass in his spleen at 8-1/2 years old. They explained to me the reality of hemangio and goldens at that age. We had his spleen removed, and it was BENIGN. He's now almost 13-1/2.
Praying for the same outcome for Liberty.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Cookie was just at Portland Vet Specialists. Good Luck and Best Wishes.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I just saw this and i'm sorry about Liberty. i hope it turns out to be nothing. It must be so hard on you having to wait for the vet appointment. Praying for you.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Sending prayers for Liberty. I know it's so hard waiting for Friday. I'll be keeping you all in my thoughts.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Liberty*

Liberty is in my prayers and you, too!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Hope you got good news today.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Mary, I was so happy to hug and kiss Libby today, and to see her take her stinky salmon treat out of my hand with joy and do her reverse front trick. She is such a blessing of a beauty girl, really a perfect funny lovely golden, and it is killing me that she might have the dreaded thing. The things that are inconsistent with that give me hope. Kisses to Libby cheers to you and Tracer for rocking the show today, and hopes for little Jack to be born already, lol.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

What time is Liberty's appointment? So many of us are praying for her and hoping she is going to be OK.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

sending lots of prayers and good thoughts for Liberty tonight, that all goes well tomorrow.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Am lighting another candle for Liberty that you get GOOD news tomorrow. Am so very sorry you're going though this. I know it had to be a long week for you two.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Just seeing this thread tonight as I've been up in "The County" with limited internet access. Good thoughts headed out to you and Liberty. Please keep us posted.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Continued thoughts and prayers for you and Liberty.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Prayers for Liberty and that all goes well in Portland.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Liberty*

Praying for Liberty and you!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Thinking of you and Liberty this morning......


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

Prayers going out to you..


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

You and Liberty continue to be in our thoughts and prayers for a positive outcome today.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Thinking of you and Liberty today at the vets appt


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Will be thinking of you today....


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

any word yet?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> any word yet?


Ditto .. Hoping & praying for some good news!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Thinking of you and praying hard !!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

No word yet...sending you good thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Feldenak (May 8, 2011)

Thinking good thoughts.


----------



## Sosoprano (Apr 27, 2011)

Thinking of you and hope you hear good news...


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Waiting for an update!!


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Thinking about Liberty all day!!! Hoping for a great update!!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Your in my thoughts today.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm thinking about you and liberty today.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

just stopping by to see if there's any news yet?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I didnt see you at the show, so I am thinking about calling your cell phone if you don't post soon. I am worried!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Hoping for good news on Liberty. Thinking positive thoughts all day.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Hoping no news is good news!!!


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Praying that everything is ok......


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Just catching up. Watching and waiting. 

I simply _forbid_ this to be hemangio, and I urge everyone else to forbid it, too. The Bridge has enough of our babies, and Heaven has enough Golden angels. We need to keep this one for a long time.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I hate to be the bearer of bad news but Mary posted this a couple hours ago on Facebook 



> There is no easy way to say it...Liberty has cancer. Her spleen is 3x normal size and structurally deformed from many large tumors grwoing within. We did a needle aspiration as the least invasive test to 'maybe' see what kind it is....ultimately it doesn't matter what kind. For now, we go about the business of living...there will be plenty of time for crying later.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh no! I was so hoping it wasn't cancer. Mary i'm praying for you and liberty at this horrible time. I'm just so sorry.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm SO very sorry! Definitely understand how devastating the news is. We were praying that Liberty would have many healthy and happy years with his family. We were in the same place with Di 6 weeks ago. We're here for you when you need us. You and Liberty are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

I am so sorry this turned out to be such bad news. Our thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh no. No no no no no no noooooooo. This is just heartbreaking.


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear the news. You and Liberty are certainly in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Oh no...such awful news. I'm so sorry


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry for this diagnosis for Liberty......I was hoping one of our babies would be spared. Hoping Liberty has many good days ahead of her!!!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm so so sorry. 
I just don't understand what is happening with so many of our babies.....

Thoughts, prayers, and strength to you.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I am so sad that another precious Golden has to face this. I will be praying for Liberty to have lots of time with her family.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Oh no! I am so sorry to hear about Liberty. 

I too went down this road 6 months ago. 

It is so hard. I am praying for you both


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I am sorry to see this bad news.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I am so very sorry.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry your Liberty is facing this - my thoughts & prayers and with you both -


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

I am so very sorry you and Liberty are facing this, I hope you have lots more time together to make some great memories.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry. Keeping you and Liberty in my prayers.


----------



## Feldenak (May 8, 2011)

I'm so very sorry that cancer was the diagnosis. It is my sincere hope you are able to make lots of great, new memories in the time you have left.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear this news. Sending prayers and good thoughts your way.


----------



## Sosoprano (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm so very sorry to hear the sad news. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So sorry*

I am so very sorry to hear that it's cancer. Will be praying for both of you.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I am so sorry you are dealing with this devastating diagnosis. My prayers and thoughts are with you all, praying specifically for strength and courage in the coming days.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Hugs going to you and Liberty.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

So very sorry this is happening. So many here are hurting for you and Liberty. You said it best, "Go about the business of living." Godspeed ~


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh, no, I am so very, very sorry...Not another beautiful Golden...


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

I am sorry I am so late to this thread. I just through all 11 pages holding my breath for a positive diagnosis. My heart sank when I read Marlene's post (copying your facebook)

I am so sorry you're facing this with your girl. Like everyone else, I hope she has many more good days ahead of her. In the meantime enjoy every nanosecond.

This is so tragic, far too many of our babies being taken and/or diagnosed lately.

Sending lots of prayers,
Kim


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

You can light a candle for Mary and Liberty here:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/our-thoughts/99208-thoughts-prayers-liberty.html


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So so sorry to hear this news - why oh why does this **** awful disease always raise it's ugly head.

Hope and pray that you and your girl have more time together and that you are able to make even more happy memories


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

My heart goes out to you...I'm so very sorry.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Positive thoughts to you, your family, and Liberty.


----------



## Mirinde (Jun 8, 2011)

Just sending many many hugs your way, because I know words fall short =(


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry. Hugs to you and Liberty.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

Sorry to chime in late and the tail of really devastating news. I am so sorry that you have to go through this nightmare that many of us had to fave with our lovies. Sending you prayers and strength during this time.


----------

